# Piano Black Trim



## Noodler (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have ordered a new Mercedes E Class Coupe which I am collecting from the factory in June.

I have 2 days off work to completely detail it after the 600 mile drive home.

I pretty much have everything need and know what I am going to do but not sure how to tackle the Piano Back trim.

I have ordered Poor Boys Natural dressing for the interior and was wondering if this is OK to use on Piano Black or should I be using something else?

Also what applicator and cloth should I use for the interior?

Lastly i have read some threads bout leather do's and don'ts and needless to say I am confused what to do but I have Black Nappa and want to keep it looking tis best so advice welcome please....

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Danfibian (Mar 22, 2011)

cant really help with the black trim but an applicator/cloth i would recommend is Dodo Mr Pink interior mit, good to use and as made my new interior very clean.


----------



## Noodler (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation.

Someone must have some advice on the piano black??


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I have similar trim to Piano Black on my BMW and I usually use SRP to clean it. Comes out a treat and protects the trim a bit too.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmmm not sure i'd hit it with SRP initially as it does have a very light cut. The trim might already be pristine especially if its new. If it is pristine perhaps sealing it with Opti-seal or similar? For cleaning following the sealing the poorboys should be fine.

I suspect AG EGP would also add a nice layer of sealant if you didn't want to fork out on the Opti-seal.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Due to the nature of the very high gloss, its scratching thats the main concern, could well do with some sealant to help keep the marring at bay.
Just main thing is trying not to leave scratches the finish will not need much cleaning in itself.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Black hole works fantastically well on my piano black trim on the MINI.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi - already answered in the detailing chat form, but I've cut and pasted my answer in here too. 

Hi Noodler

Congrats on the new car, Poorboys Natural Look Dressing is a great choice of product, its suitability is for dashboard plastics, vinyl, rubber & leather - but I wouldn't use it on your black piano trim.

I would give your trims a "mist and wipe" with a quick detailing product such as Megs Last Touch diluted at 1 to 1 ratio with distilled water. 
The Megs Quik Interior Detailer is a good product to purchase "off the shelf".

Make sure you use a very good quality "dampened" microfibre cloth as you don't want to add any minor scratches. 
Whatever you do, don't use a dry cloth as you'll end up pushing the dust and grit along the trim rather than picking it up.

For leather care products look here.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I have piano black in my Astra and used SRP which helped a lot followed by a coat of FK100p wax for protection.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Be careful with SRP - it has polishing, cutting and filling qualities.

Black piano trim is notoriously easy to add swirls & scratches.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Tips said:


> Black piano trim is notoriously easy to add swirls & scratches.


QFT. I have piano black pillars on my Smart that are swirled to hell


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

As above - make sure you use a deep pile dampened microfibre so you dont scratch it, but i would use a coat of wax on it. I've heard of a few of the detailers using the same wax as on the exterior, simply to make it look glossier!

Great choice on that car by the way, really love the look of the new style Mercs, i hated the older ones! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

fozzy said:


> Black hole works fantastically well on my piano black trim on the MINI.


I agree PB Black Hole works a treat on Mini piano black trim. I have also used white diamond on any shiny silver/grey trim to great effect. Just stay away from anything with abrasives


----------

